# Anyone using "Liquid Lime"



## Lewis Ranch

I've been seeing these folks advertise this bio-liquid calcium and have been curious about it. Anybody on here have any experience with it? Or is it just another magic potion they are trying to make a buck on? Been way to wet to apply lime this fall and if this works it could easily be applied with a sprayer.

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/grq/5378743909.html


----------



## PaMike

My neighbor spreads some liquid smelly as all get out chicken shit on my ground. Does that count?  . Its from layers, so it does have some pretty good calcium/lime action to it.


----------



## deadmoose

They picked a good name for NOT wanting to be googled.


----------



## JD3430

Liquid lime...yeah sometimes. When there's no fresh lime for my Taqueray gin. Lol


----------



## Farmerbrown2

My dad used it one time 25 years ago guess he wasn't impressed never used it again.


----------



## RockyHill

Haven't used it by that name but did fall for a sales pitch for similar sounding snake oil. If at this point you think the results were less than stellar you would be one the right track only not quite that good. We applied according to directions and even did a later application that would be easily identified where the extra was. Could not see any results. Can't say that it is the same stuff with a different name but my immediate impression was similar and I would tell anyone to RUN from what we used. Jeff just read this over my shoulder and said "you're not going to help their sale" .

Shelia


----------



## somedevildawg

Ain't never even heard of it....crept the stuff JD was referring to.....that would seem very cost prohibitive


----------



## vhaby

$24 for 3 gallons of any material to supply a little bit of calcium to soil has got to be a rip off. These guys really don't know what they are talking about and have misquoted university research to push this product. Don't fall for it. Here in Texas, we have several sources of very fine lime that reacts much faster than six months.


----------



## rajela

These folks are down around your area aren't they Lewis???

http://www.grasshopperfertilizer.com/mojo-liquid-alkalizer


----------



## Lewis Ranch

The link won't pull up but yes they are somewhere down here. I've never tried grasshopper or any other of the magic potion fertilizers but will try some this year just to test their claims, I can spray straight 32 nearly as cheap and know how much n I'm really getting.


----------



## somedevildawg

Make em give it to ya.....


----------



## Orchard6

We use liquid calcium all the time as a folier fertilizer on the apple trees. Certain varieties have a higher calcium requirement than others, Honey Crisp and Jonathan are 2 that have these higher needs but I've never tried it on my orchard grass, maybe I'll try a test patch just to see if I notice anything.


----------

